# Filmonger



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if Filmonger is still with us?  I miss that guy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 28, 2019)

I’ve been trying to reach him and know he had medical issues. I hope he is ok.
He sent me a nice saddle and I would like to send him something, but can not contact him....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Does anyone know if Filmonger is still with us?  I miss that guy.





I sure hope he is still with us, but knowing what he was up against I have a feeling the enemy is winning the battle or has won the battle. I sent him a PM many months ago wanting to know what type of treatments they were giving him and if he was interested in an alternative treatment. Never got a response.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2019)

Same here.
I don't think he's posted anything since last Fall.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2019)

keep him in our prayers.


----------



## kreika (Jan 29, 2019)

@filmonger give us a sign from the earthly realm plz.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

Haven't seen much from @Krautwagon either...


Hmm....how come that didn't tag him? Is he no longer a member here?


----------



## kreika (Jan 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Haven't seen much from @Krautwagon either...
> 
> 
> Hmm....how come that didn't tag him? Is he no longer a member here?




Could he have changed user names?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Haven't seen much from @Krautwagon either...
> 
> 
> Hmm....how come that didn't tag him? Is he no longer a member here?




I'm still here. Just killed off my VW stash and thought Krautwaggen was no longer relevant. I hope Will is doing ok!


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 29, 2019)

When you're that sick, everything changes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

Iverider said:


> I'm still here. Just killed off my VW stash and thought Krautwaggen was no longer relevant. I hope Will is doing ok!



@bikewhorder & I thought you disappeared. Good to see you're still with us!


----------



## JulieB (Jan 29, 2019)

I bought several items off Filmonger and always found him to be a real gentleman. On reading this posting, I  did a quick search on the net and although I cannot be certain, a person with the same name and living in the same town, Dublin who also originated from the US passed away on 30th Sept last year.  I hope that I'm wrong with this information, but it is rather a coincidence.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 29, 2019)

We will miss him....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you, @JulieB for researching that information.
I was afraid of that outcome.
Will had Pancreatic Cancer, which is usually pretty tough to beat.
I hadn't seen him post anything since August, so I sent an inquiry, but never heard back from him.
His photographic essays were fabulous, and if Will is in fact deceased, he will be missed by all here at the Cabe.
His last post was one word.
"Nice!"

That pretty much said it all, when it came to our friend, @filmonger


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 29, 2019)

He sent a TOC saddle for trade he never gave me his shipping address. So sad to not see his brilliant posts...,


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow yes He was so excited when I contacted him last year about a Irish made bike I have  -he sent me a bell -also with no return address Just a real outstanding gentleman  RIP


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2019)

That's a huge loss for this forum, he was great contributor.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Sad news again! I bought some stuff off of Will last year, he threw in some extra stuff and wouldn't take any more money from me, said he wouldn't be needing these things anymore.
Thanks @JulieB for finding this out; myself and Phil Scott, RIP, had been trying to contact Will, the last message I had from Phil was of his concern for Will.
So sad,
A truly inspirational guy.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 30, 2019)

RIP Will.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 30, 2019)

He sold me a really great wheel trueing tool.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 30, 2019)

I kind of hate it when forums become mausoleums, but hats off in remembrance of the most entertaining and creative contributor to this one.  
Also feel content that the hours of distraction he found here really meant something to his mental well being.


----------



## JulieB (Jan 30, 2019)

With Wills help my pre-war frame became a bicycle again.


----------

